# What plant should I try next?



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Weathers warming up here in michigan I don't think we'll have much more negative temperatures. So I've been wanting more plants. I want to keep expanding on the types. I really don't want to use co2. I have a bottle of flourish excel which I've used a few times but not regularly. 

Right now Marimo mossballs, anubias nana, java fern and water wisteria are doing decent and I think I've figured out which lighting works best in my house for them all. Though best in seperate tanks lol. Nessies does well with the water wisteria. Velvets does well with java fern and I am still juggling the anubias nana quite a bit tho. I had one in an unlighted 29 gallon and when I shut the tank down and pulled it along with the moss balls they were all dark green and beautiful but in my 5 gallons their light green with some yellowing aside from a few. Still adjusting light times to work with those but moss balls are still dark green and beautiful. Pics are a bit old but it shows the decor and lighting decent. 

Onto my question

On amazon I keep seeing these seeds for carpeting plants but all of them are mixed reviews. I don't know the people so I don't know if their at all doing things right or what. I really want to try a carpeting plant but with some people saying it needs co2 im kinda worried. Specially dwarf hairgrass. I see alot of people saying that needs co2. Anyone know a carpeting plant I can try that doesnt need co2 or if anyones bought the kind of seeds from amazon I'm talking about? I will also be ordering root tabs along with the new plant/s.


----------



## Adaberny (Mar 6, 2018)

Staurogyne Repens  its the easiest carpet...I started mine about 2 weeks ago, and its duplicated in size, and gotten alot taller. No co2, no ferts, until yesterday (started dosing flourish). I use the walstad style substrate, and used 10 watt LED floodlights (warmoon) instead of a cfl. Stay away from seeds you see on ebay/amazon, most of the time they turn out to be completely different species, but look the same as other more sought after carpet plants when young..


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Next Saturday, March 17, is AquaBid's SNE. I'll announce it on Thursday or Friday. Good place to get plants for less.

For carpet I've done well with DHG and other dwarf-swords. I'm trying some new ones and can let you know how they do. People make a mistake by planting DHG in clumps. It's best to delicately separate and plant each one individually. Make sure to use general root tabs and Iron tabs.

Other than carpet, do you want stem plants? Grass-like plants?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I really absolutely love DHG grass looks. One day I plan to try for a tree with grass look tank in hopefully my 30gallon. The biggest thing is plants that can live without expensive lighting and without co2. After I move and get money I'll probably end up getting co2. But that's still months away. 

If I can I would love to add DHG to at least Velvet's tank I think it would be amazing. No idea if it would be the same for Nessie's lol. 

As for non carpeting plants I don't really think I've seen a plant that I hated. I guess it just depends if they would look okay in the tanks theme and for now don't need co2 or a change of lighting.. Nessie's is the hardest one I really cannot imagine things for his tank lol. Its got like a sunken mystical ship kind thing I guess lol. So opinions would be much appreciated.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sagittaria subulata is low - medium light foregrount - miground plant that doesn't require CO2


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I have Finnex Stingrays on my tanks and don't use CO2 and can grow DHG with no issues. I think it's equally important to use substrate ferts; even more than those for the water column.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

@*ryry2012* wow that plant looks great! I'll put it on my list of future tries 

@RussellTheShihTzu i only have the lights that came with the tanks and occasional brightness from a window across the room from velvets tank. Around this time and around early winter the sun is directly behind out house outside that window so sun lights up my whole room. Not that the sun isn't always there I mean lol. Just during those times theres alot brightness coming through the window that time. * 
*


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I failed to resist. Gonna try DHG. I also got some root tabs ordered as well so hopefully things will go okay lol. I'm a bit unsure about the root tabs. It says every 4-6 inches but since theyll be going into 5 gallons does that mean basically 2 per tank? Or one per tank? 

I'm trying extremely hard to resist replanting my tanks while I wait. The last water change was a bit messy so alot of plants became uprooted and then when I stuck them back in the substrates I didn't really plan the positions out so their all over the place lol. I've also decided instead of pushing my tanks to look weird with extra plants I'll use my 3.5 for unused or baby plants. I might even try sticking one or two mini clumps of DHG in there just to see if it does any thing. I may get lucky and one tank does well or it could be a bust.. I'm hoping atleast one tank does well with it. And now I have to find ways to distract myself and resist replanting my tanks. I figure it would be easier to just do it all at once. Must resist!


----------



## Granberry (Mar 9, 2012)

AccaliaJay, you may already know this, but I didn't, so I thought I'd give you heads up: If you use root tabs, make a note where you put them so you can be careful when you do a WC and vacuum the gravel. I was plugging along when all of the sudden instead of brown dust coming up, there was black powder. I had vacuumed up one of my root tabs! What a waste. Now I remember just to stir the dust up by vacuuming close to the gravel instead of holding the cleaner right on top of the gravel. I just stir the substrate up to get the debris. 

Also, I recently planted dwarf hairgrass too, so I'm going to be watching your progress. I had read somewhere to separate out the blades of grass and plant them separately instead of in one big clump, so I did that, and although it isn't very impressive right now, I have faith. I am a big fan of Water Sprite (Ceratopteris thalictroides). You might give that a try sometime.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I think I'll put moss on hold until I get driftwood to tie it to or something to stop it from separating. I've tried Java moss twice and it was a failure trying to keep it in one area due to water movement and fish also gravel vacuum was torture. Another future plan is a nano bansai tree aquascape. I find those to be amazing! 

As for root tabs I know lol. I put one in the middle of my 3.5 gallon. Its holding unused or baby plants. The lights are great without the filter in there to give a shadow. I put one in Nessies tank on the far left corner in the front because theres four plants there.The DHG isn't here yet and its becoming annoying to wait. I keep wanting to redo my tanks lol. I already did them once during this wait. I'll post pics once the DHG is planted. I'm tryin to distract myself with anime so I don't think of any aquarium related things because it always ends up making me think about the DHG.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

DHG came today. It was quite a bit of a pain. It came in some gel which was a pain to wash off. And then planting the small little clumps while pulling them apart. The DHG really stands out in Nessies tank with the dark gravel but its iffy in Velvets.


----------



## Granberry (Mar 9, 2012)

AccaliaJay said:


> DHG came today. It was quite a bit of a pain. It came in some gel which was a pain to wash off. And then planting the small little clumps while pulling them apart. The DHG really stands out in Nessies tank with the dark gravel but its iffy in Velvets.


I think it looks very promising! I totally agree that DHG is a pain in the neck! I think you just have to keep the faith. Mine has not grown in much at all, but, again, I'm trying to keep hope alive that before too long I'll need to go in with little scissors and mow the yard!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Granberry said:


> I think it looks very promising! I totally agree that DHG is a pain in the neck! I think you just have to keep the faith. Mine has not grown in much at all, but, again, I'm trying to keep hope alive that before too long I'll need to go in with little scissors and mow the yard!


XD I really hope it does well carpeting. How long has yours been in your tank? And if possible can I see a pic? lol I'm quite curious about other peoples tanks.


----------



## Granberry (Mar 9, 2012)

Sure!! I will take some pictures in the morning! I actually just bought some new plants and shoved them in there today, so it will look a bit messy, but hey, it IS messy!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol it happens. Theres always a time when at some point tanks look messy. My tanks were a mess a few weeks ago because I rush gravel vacuumed. It sucks cause I always have trouble replanting anubias nana. Now I have to be careful of the DHG since theres so many of them its gonna be a pain if I unlodge more than a few x.x But a nice natural tank takes work


----------



## Granberry (Mar 9, 2012)

Here are an assortment of pictures. The first one is supposed to be a close-up of my DHG...like I told you, it's a leap of faith that it's going to grow in decently. I read that it's best to separate out the blades of grass, so I did, but they tend to float up and then get shoved down in a different place than they were. The second picture is the top of that tank, but if you look to the bottom, you can see the DHG better. If you look closely, you can see Raider's black and blue head peeking out. The plants with roots that are floating are spangles. There's also water sprite, green myrio, and rotala macrandra in there. The latter plant is a complicated plant and though I usually stick to easier plants, I'm giving this a try. The last picture is Bertie's tank. She doesn't have DHG, but you can see the rotala macrandra and rotala repens that I'm excited about.


----------



## Granberry (Mar 9, 2012)

I forgot that I also have DHG in another tank, Hank's. Here's a picture of it. And since you said you like seeing tanks and don't mind if they're kind of messily crammed full of plants, here's Sparkletus' tank and Fishsticks' tanks too. They're combinations of the other plants but also add wisteria. I have 2 varieties of Anubias in another tank that's being treated with Melafix right now and isn't very photogenic. 

ETA: I have absolutely no idea why that picture is upside down. I deleted it and reuploaded it (it's right side up on my end), but it's still upside down. Sorry!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

They don't look all that bad XD Can I ask about the name Fishstick? Lol Anyways some of the plants look really interesting. Makes me wish I wasn't broke so I could buy more plants lol. I'm hoping to sell any extra/unused plants sometime later so I can use it to buy more plants and fish. Fish have to wait till after I move sometime this summer. I'm down to 2 bettas, 2 corydoras, 2 nerite snails, 1 glofish and 1 platy. Though I will always have two bettas. Cannot resist them XD


----------



## Granberry (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks! I have downsized to only little tanks...4 are the cheap KollerCraft 3.5 gallon flat-back half cylinders, but 3 are Mr. Aqua or AquaMaxx bowfront 3-gallon rimless tanks. I shoved all the plants in there yesterday when they came in the mail, but today I'm trying to actually aquascape a bit. It is very difficult in those little tanks!! I like the look of a tank LittleBettaFish showed me once, where you can't really see through the tank, except I want the color in groups/bunches. After I get a filter and heater in those little tanks, there isn't much room for small terra cotta pots or a shelf to layer the plants...they all end up just one big mass of plants. I'm trying to fix that. 

Plus, I like the internal filters instead of HOB because I can't stand splashing sounds, but those internals take up tank room. And I just got upgraded their heaters to a Nicrew, not realizing it would be so big! 

I have 2 empty tanks right now, a 32-gallon Mr. Aqua and a 12-gallon long Mr. Aqua along with all the filters,heaters, bagged substrate, and lots of Mopani driftwood. Maybe next year I'll get energetic and set them up with some plants in a more beautiful way. But yes, I'm with you...I have always had and will always have a betta. It started in 1988 when I was 22 and freshly married with a fish named Poseidon that lived forever with no heater, no filter, just an airstone. I've had a 75-gallon community tank, a 29-gallon cichlid tank, and a 55-gallon tank with guppies and swordfish...tons and tons of tanks in my 52 years. But always that little betta tank!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

XD right now theres my moms 36 gallon with her big pleco and 3 gourami's. Its obviously overstocked but she wont get rid of them. I do maintenance on her tank and feed them most of the time. Theres my 30 gallon with my two corydoras, 1 glofish and 1 platy. And then theres my two 5 gallons with my two bettas and 2 nerite snails. Now I'm 20 but the past 2 years things were really strained between me and my mom and I was really close to moving in with my best friend downstate.. However I have a dog and my tanks and I told her "I cannot give up either my dog or my betta" They are the only reasons why I manage to stick it out with my mom. Though thankfully this year is alot better since were finally getting progress on a house. Which once we move theres so many new projects I want to try...

Like a tinkerbell themed tank. I want to try making one of those sand waterfalls and make it look like its falling out of a tree like the fairy dust tree in tinkerbell. Or I want to have goldfish or even a axolotl. So many things I want to try but have no money or space. I want to try Patreon once I do fish keeping videos. I would be happy if it at least helped cover some of the projects I have in mind. Ugh I'm getting off track arnt I XD But yeah...


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Wake up this morning 4 clumps of DHG floating in Velvets and 1 in Nessies. But the most frustrating thing is so is 2 anubias nana in Velvets tank. Ughh. Its easy planting the grass because their small. However the Anubias nana has the big roots and its hard to get them weighed down.


----------



## Granberry (Mar 9, 2012)

I bet that's frustrating! Glue that Anubias to a little terra cotta pot...maybe that'll help. 

Here's a picture I took of my DHG this morning. The line is the corner of the tank...I took it catecorner, where the front and side meet.

After is a picture of Raider's tank from the front. That rotala macrandra is going to be awfully beautiful if I can keep it healthy. And the DHG is still hanging in there!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't have a terra cotta pot or glue for aquariums lol eventually the roots will stick to some of the substrate which will make it easier to weigh down so it won't float. When I replanted them all today I also finished adding the root tabs and flourish excel to the tanks. I didn't even bother measuring the excel tho but it probably was a capful like it should be lol. Though also while replanting I destroyed the boys bubble nests. I feel bad. I wish I had the money to get them some sort of treats. Though it would have to be a kind thats not live or need to go in the fridge or freezer. I still need to do more research on that. 

The plants in your pics look pretty good Granberry. If the DHG fills in more that would look amazing XD Whats the bright green plant on the right of the second pic? I'm guessing the rotala macrandra is the redish plant. Whatever the green plant is it looks so lush and fluffy XD


----------



## Granberry (Mar 9, 2012)

That is Water Sprite, AKA Ceratopteris thalictroide, AKA Indian Fern. There is another plant also referred to as Water Sprite, but this is the kind I have. They are fast growers, and I have some in all of my tanks. I don't think the DHG looks good at all yet...but I'm trying to be patient! The rotala macrandra is a challenge...it is so pretty when done right but it's very finicky regarding water temperature, water hardness, minerals, light, etc.


You are nicer to your fish than I am...I don't like those bubble nests, and I always scoop them out. Yuck, they're fish spit! Ha ha, they just build them again! Terra cotta pots are super cheap (like in the $2 to $3 range at Hobby Lobby or Michaels), but the glue is a bit pricey ($8). You are right, of course, that the roots will take soon enough and stay down. You can weigh them down with a rock too. Let me see some pictures next time you progress!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Well it may not be full yet but you can still tell the DHG looks healthy. I don't think I can try the rotala macrandra. I'm pretty rough when it comes to the light in my tanks. There are times when it runs overnight as well. 

Whenever I see my fish working on their bubble nests I always feel happier. As for Anubias nana yet again I wake up to find one floating in velvets tank. I need to dig through aquarium stuff to find my rocks. Weigh that sucker down.. XD Define pictures next time I progress? Like next time I get a new plant or in a few weeks or next time I rescape the tank lol I told my friend kaitlin who got her first betta last year I'm pretty happy with my 5 gallons right now however I only wish I had taller plants for the back.


----------

